# Corsair Stripes gehen ab und zu nicht



## mister_x_1979 (28. Dezember 2020)

Hab folgendes Problem das seit Anfang Herbst meine Stripes manchmal nicht gehen !
Beim Bootvorgang absolut kein Problem da leuchten die immer in Regenbogenfarben !
Es kommt mir so vor wenn die Icue-Software startet das das Profil nicht richtig geladen wird und dann laufen nur meine Lüfter mit dem Profil aber mein Stripes werden nicht angesteuert ! Muss dann im Profil meine Stripes löschen und neu machen und dann läuft es !

Es ist die aktuelleste Firmware 0.9.212 installiert mit der Softwarever. 3.36.125 verbaut in einem corsair obsidian 500D RGB SE
hab das Problem min. seit 3 Softwareversionen ! Und Icue neu bringt leider keine Besserung !

Is da was bekannt zu dem Thema ich find per goolge leider nix !

lg mrx


----------

